# Newbie Hello from Michigan



## christy&ryanhaunt (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, I am new member here. I have to the site before, searching for inspiration, but just joined recently. My husband and I throw an annual Halloween party and each year I try to top the previous year. This year my big project is a witch shack out of pallets. I'm also going to try and step our lighting up this year. It's definitely one of those things our cemetery is lacking. 

I'm hoping to post pictures soon of our shack as we progress. 

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

In Michigan....cool folks live there..hear they have the best halloween events..?

Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Jeff is right, Michigan haunters are the best. Greetings and welcome.
Where in Michigan are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

with exception....beWare of Mike... lol


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Christy


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy, whereabouts in the Great White North are you all?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

What part of MI? I'm in central Ohio, but I can't wait to leave the cold!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Acid PopTart said:


> What part of MI? I'm in central Ohio, but I can't wait to leave the cold!


Actually that was directed to christy&ryanhaunt :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and looking forward to seeing the progress on the shack


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings!


----------



## christy&ryanhaunt (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## christy&ryanhaunt (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm in Lansing, Michigan. I'm the only person on my block that decorates lol. We sure get a lot of stares and questions. But the kids love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

look's like you're only 45 minutes away from me then.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookie_T (Jul 18, 2011)

I hear Michigan has some awesome haunts. We have some decent ones in Ohio as well.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! It's nice to have you.


----------

